# It don't mean a thing if you can't hear that ping!



## mrsmc (Sep 6, 2014)

I am a new lyft driver. I turned my driver app on the other day for the first time and started driving. I use an android phone, hooked up to blue tooth so I can jam on Pandora and talk on my phone hands free. I love this set up. My problem is that I missed my first ping because, well my phone did not make any noise when it came across. I just happened to look over at my phone and saw the scolding it was giving me for missing a rider request. 
I have seen some say that the noise will not happen with bluetooth on, yet I have read others that say it works just fine. If anyone knows one way or another please let me know. I would rather keep current set up.
Thanks!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I hardly ever hear my ping for my phone, but im at the point where I can notice the screen going off when a rider reuqests. regarding the Bluetooth im not sure as I keep mine off because itll blast the navigation thru the speakers and that semi ruins it for the passanger

keep your phone at eye level where you can see the screen subtly change at least.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Please change the tile to this thread to "LYFT APP SUCKS!!!". LOL It seems that the Lyft App audible alert does not work when phone is hooked up with BT. Though I have seen no "official" word on this from LYFT. But that seems to be the accepted conclusion. Which proves even more that the LYFT APP SUCKS! Nothing like having to break the law to use your phone and the LYFT App while driving. I often find that if I am in a hurry to shut down the App after accepting an Uber ping ,so I don't have to get the Lyft non acceptance ding, I somehow request a LYFT. 2 nights in a row I have now been charged 5 buck cancellation when the Driver calls me and says he is there. Why does the Driver App have to eb on the Rider App? However now my App is frozen with notice of a 68 dollar ride I did not take with the photo of Randy on the phone. I deleted app and reinstalled, still frozen showing a 68 dollar ride. So I can not get on Lyft now and I only had 2 hours more to get to the 15% level for the week.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

uh what? lyfts app is stupid proof. its hard to mess up. I mean even if you hit it, you need to wait for a driver to even accept you and then it still beeps. Uber doesn't even make a sound. just one big circle of a blue ring that pops up. and im glad the driver app is on the rider app. takes less room and easy to switch between driver and rider. sounds to me like you rush when you get an uber ping. stop. they aren't going anywhere. take the 30 seconds to calmly close the driver app. it's not that hard. swipe to the right and the menu opens and then click driver mode to off. easy as cake.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is a known problem if you have your phone connected via blue tooth to your audio system. You will not hear ping from phone or thru your audio system.

If you connect with an audio cable from your head phone jack you will hear ping thru your audio system along with anything else your phone is doing.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> uh what? lyfts app is stupid proof. its hard to mess up. I mean even if you hit it, you need to wait for a driver to even accept you and then it still beeps. Uber doesn't even make a sound. just one big circle of a blue ring that pops up. and im glad the driver app is on the rider app. takes less room and easy to switch between driver and rider. sounds to me like you rush when you get an uber ping. stop. they aren't going anywhere. take the 30 seconds to calmly close the driver app. it's not that hard. swipe to the right and the menu opens and then click driver mode to off. easy as cake.


Uber makes a sound on my Uber phone when it pings.
Yeah, ok so it is my fault that when traveling down the road I have to accept on one phone and kill the other App,and make sure I did not order a ride. I then get a call later from that Driver wondering where I am, and of course I do not pick up or check the text because I have my BT turned off so I can hear the Lyft App. Why Uber and Lyft both enable and passively encourage Drivers to break the law in using their Apps is a bit odd. Oh wait, I can get another freekin audio cable to be able to hear the Ping and tangle with the necessary charging cord.
My app is still down,and I had less than 2 hours to go. No 5% bonus this week. How is that not a Lyft app problem? Not to mention the mentioned $68 dollar charge.
Hmm you don't accept a pick up at the airport, oops Didn't make that 90% acceptance, App goes down for Sat night and Sunday,oops no 5% again. LOL


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Uber makes a sound on my Uber phone when it pings.
> Yeah, ok so it is my fault that when traveling down the road I have to accept on one phone and kill the other App,and make sure I did not order a ride. I then get a call later from that Driver wondering where I am, and of course I do not pick up or check the text because I have my BT turned off so I can hear the Lyft App. Why Uber and Lyft both enable and passively encourage Drivers to break the law in using their Apps is a bit odd. Oh wait, I can get another freekin audio cable to be able to hear the Ping and tangle with the necessary charging cord.
> My app is still down,and I had less than 2 hours to go. No 5% bonus this week. How is that not a Lyft app problem? Not to mention the mentioned $68 dollar charge.
> Hmm you don't accept a pick up at the airport, oops Didn't make that 90% acceptance, App goes down for Sat night and Sunday,oops no 5% again. LOL


 I don't even hear ubers map voice ever muchless the pings. I have no problem multi tasking both apps open.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah the Lyft app is peachy keen. Nice being locked out sat and Sunday with all the prime time and now seeing a charge for. 63 dollars for a ride I did not take.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Please change the tile to this thread to "LYFT APP SUCKS!!!". LOL It seems that the Lyft App audible alert does not work when phone is hooked up with BT. Though I have seen no "official" word on this from LYFT. But that seems to be the accepted conclusion. Which proves even more that the LYFT APP SUCKS! Nothing like having to break the law to use your phone and the LYFT App while driving. I often find that if I am in a hurry to shut down the App after accepting an Uber ping ,so I don't have to get the Lyft non acceptance ding, I somehow request a LYFT. 2 nights in a row I have now been charged 5 buck cancellation when the Driver calls me and says he is there. Why does the Driver App have to eb on the Rider App? However now my App is frozen with notice of a 68 dollar ride I did not take with the photo of Randy on the phone. I deleted app and reinstalled, still frozen showing a 68 dollar ride. So I can not get on Lyft now and I only had 2 hours more to get to the 15% level for the week.


Dude seriously. Like Lyft4uDC said, just slow down. All you need to do to get out of driver mode is to push 1 button on the Lyft app. Just hit the pink steering wheel to get out of driver mode and you are all set. You can take your time to close the app later if you wish.

You got a charge for 63 dollars because Randy decided to screw you over. Doesn't have anything to do with the app. Yes, you have to hit submit out of that payment screen before you can drive again even if it is fraudent. Then you can hit price review when you get the email receipt. Problem solved, you could have been driving on Saturday and Sunday.

Also, as a Lyft driver you have access to their emergency hotline. If it was really that a big of an issue, you could have called them to fix your issue instead of whining about being locked out.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I play music through Bluetooth on my phone as well and I hear the lyft chime on both the phone and delayed echo through the Bluetooth. 

It must be something with phone models or settings. Who knows. I use a Galaxy Note 3. 

I know that with the uber iPhone if I have the charge cord plugged directly to the cars usb port and not through the cigarette lighter adapter the pings are silent. 

Maybe you guys are having the same issue with your personal phones.


----------



## mrsmc (Sep 6, 2014)

driveLA said:


> I play music through Bluetooth on my phone as well and I hear the lyft chime on both the phone and delayed echo through the Bluetooth.
> 
> It must be something with phone models or settings. Who knows. I use a Galaxy Note 3.


I have the note 3 as well. I have been advised to delete the app and re install it. Just not sure if that will cause more problems.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I just got an Iphone 6. I do not hear either Lyft or Uber pings, nor do I get the "blue circle" when I get an Uber ping. I guess I should try to not connect the blue tooth?


----------

